# The most annoying people in the world



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

There has got to be someone with a dull personality and need a reality check shoved up their arse. I mean come on...

1. George W. Bush (If you voted for him, thank you for fucking up society. PHAIL!)
2 Osama Bin Laden (ALLLA HEYLLAAA OOGA ALI G-YA MUHAMMAD ALI!)
3. Amy Winehouse (Last name says it all, it was where she was born. Tit milk was not her food as a infant.)
4. Courtney Love (If possible, she can change her name to Amy Whorehouse. You all know it, she not only lives near a methadone clinic, she killed Nirvana.)
5. Pauly Shore (Dont get me wrong, i am sure he is a good guy, but his comedy is dull)
6. Paris Hilton (why the fuck does she carry that rat everywhere?)  
7. Jessica Simpson (........god is dead isn't he?)
8. Tom Cruise (even the spacemen would reject him in the church of...whatever)


 There has got to be more


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

9. Furries.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 28, 2008)

10. Lindsay Lohan
11. Billy Mays


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> 2 Osama Bin Laden (ALLLA HEYLLAAA OOGA ALI G-YA MUHAMMAD ALI!)



*Cultural sensitivity +1.*


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> 9. Furries.




 You forgot hoomans


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

Linko_16 said:


> *Cultural sensitivity +1.*




awww thats sweet...where is my cookie?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> You forgot hoomans



Thanks for completely proving my point there, buddy.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Thanks for completely proving my point there, buddy.



Your welcome.....*the angelic hooman slaps you with a giant Penis* Just randomness


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Your welcome.....*the angelic hooman slaps you with a giant Penis* Just randomness



I'll kill you.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll kill you.




 WE all should know the most annoying person in the world is Fred Felps. the asshole who runs the Wesboro baptist church


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

Baptists in general are annoying.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 28, 2008)

12. Emo people


----------



## Monak (Jul 28, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> WE all should know the most annoying person in the world is Fred Felps. the asshole who runs the Wesboro baptist church



We beat the shit out of those idiots when they came here to protest a Marine's funeral , they should have done their research , it was the police chief's brother that died so the cops didn't stop us.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Baptists in general are annoying.



*lol Dan.*


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

Linko_16 said:


> *lol Dan.*



That's actually exactly who I was thinking of.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 28, 2008)

12. Fred Phelps from the Westboro Baptist Church. I've no problem with Christianity, but that guy just takes it to extreme new heights.
13. Shirley Phelps, she's the same as her husband. Very extreme.
14. Becky Fischer, the lady that runs Jesus Camp. I'm sorry, but anyone who brainwashes children into Christian versions of the children from "Children of the Corn" either deserves this title or "most frightening lady".
15. Robert Iger, for taking the magic out of Disney and turning it into MTV #4189. And killing off their 2D animation studios. :< (Okay, so not that annoying, but he's on my list for the animation studio thing.)
16. Ann Coulter. Yeah. Voted #1 Bitch in the US.


----------



## Jack (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Baptists in general are annoying.



those who stereotype are annoying.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

Monak said:


> We beat the shit out of those idiots when they came here to protest a Marine's funeral , they should have done their research , it was the police chief's brother that died so the cops didn't stop us.



 Now you have god's blessing indeed LMAO. Dear god, can i youtube this shit? I wanna see the shit beat out of them. Good job


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

Wontoon Kangaroo said:


> 12. Fred Phelps from the Westboro Baptist Church. I've no problem with Christianity, but that guy just takes it to extreme new heights.
> 13. Shirley Phelps, she's the same as her husband. Very extreme.
> 14. Becky Fischer, the lady that runs Jesus Camp. I'm sorry, but anyone who brainwashes children into Christian versions of the children from "Children of the Corn" either deserves this title or "most frightening lady".
> 15. Robert Iger, for taking the magic out of Disney and turning it into MTV #4189. And killing off their 2D animation studios. :< (Okay, so not that annoying, but he's on my list for the animation studio thing.)
> 16. Ann Coulter. Yeah. Voted #1 Bitch in the US.




You know I am a christian but i am not in some organization, but people like Fred Felps make us Look bad.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 28, 2008)

Jack said:


> those who stereotype are annoying.


 
Most who *are* a stereotype are annoying.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 28, 2008)

17. Kids who try to be gangsta
18. Little kids on online games


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 28, 2008)

Monak said:


> We beat the shit out of those idiots when they came here to protest a Marine's funeral , they should have done their research , it was the police chief's brother that died so the cops didn't stop us.



Just say that Fred Felps is converting semi-auto weapons into full auto, and see what happens.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 28, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> *17. Kids who try to be gangsta*
> 18. Little kids on online games



I can't agree with you more.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> 17. Kids who try to be gangsta
> 18. Little kids on online games



that's half the fandom


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

Jack said:


> those who stereotype are annoying.



Way to stereotype, buddy.


----------



## Jack (Jul 28, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Most who *are* a stereotype are annoying.



grouping prople and saying how they will act is stupid, because you don't know. and don't pretend you do, because you don't and you know you don't.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

Jack said:


> grouping prople and saying how they will act is stupid, because you don't know. and don't pretend you do, because you don't and you know you don't.



The point was more that conforming to a stereotype is stupid in itself.


----------



## Jack (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Way to stereotype, buddy.



way to be childish buddy.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

Jack said:


> way to be childish buddy.



You're not familiar with my work.


----------



## Jack (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> The point was more that conforming to a stereotype is stupid in itself.



yes following a stereotype is annoying. if you must stereotype then do so to the actual people whom follow the stereotype, not to the group of which they belong.


----------



## Jack (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're not familiar with my work.



apparently not.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Way to stereotype, buddy.




YOU TOO!....wait, this is confusing o.o


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 28, 2008)

Supid co-workers who try to make you most or all of the work are annoying.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Supid co-workers who try to make you most or all of the work are annoying.




you must work at Safeway too >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

You know, just working in a grocery store is annoying.

Pretty much every minute of it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 28, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> you must work at Safeway too >.>


 
Nope. In an office with two women... >>.>>


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 28, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Nope. In an office with two women... >>.>>



poor thing *HUGS* I work in the deli as a china cook, thankfully i dont have to deal with costumers...THATS whats annoying about stores


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

Women are annoying. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Women are annoying. :mrgreen:



men can be too. in fact anyone can be, it depends on your personality


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> 9. Furries.



this motherfucker just won the entire goddamned thread right here


----------



## Takun (Jul 29, 2008)

BILL ORLY!?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 29, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> this motherfucker just won the entire goddamned thread right here


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 29, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> men can be too. in fact anyone can be, it depends on your personality


 
I can be annoying!


----------



## Azure (Jul 29, 2008)

You know who I really despise the most.  You.  Doesn't matter who you are, if you exist, I despise you.  That means that there are over 7 Billion of the most annoying people on this planet.  You people suck.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You know who I really despise the most. You. Doesn't matter who you are, if you exist, I despise you. That means that there are over 7 Billion of the most annoying people on this planet. You people suck.


 
Are you from the future?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 29, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> WE all should know the most annoying person in the world is Fred Felps. the asshole who runs the Wesboro baptist church


http://www.GodHatesEveryoneExceptForUs.com/

Edit: Whoops, that's the Web site for the _Eastboro_ Baptist Church.  My bad...


AzurePhoenix said:


> You people suck.


Yup!  Some of us suck some things, some of us suck other things, but as long as we enjoy it and aren't hurting anyone, in the end what does it matter?


Jack Thompson has to be among the most annoying people in the world.

Very close and in the same category is Glen Beck, the same one who said on CNN, "[A GTA4 player] can hire a prostitute, have sex with her and then beat her to death with a baseball bat. When a police officer comes after him - he can either light that police officer on fire, or cut him in half with a chainsaw."  Pro tip: The chainsaw is a lie, thus making it the perfect tool to slice that cake.

http://kotaku.com/386441/perhaps-the-stupidest-anti+gta-vid-youll-see-today - Source vid

http://digg.com/gaming_news/Perhaps_The_Stupidest_Anti_GTA_Vid_You_ll_See_Today?t=14955395 - Chainsaw news.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> BILL ORLY!?



OMFG I forgot about him, YES HE IS A CUNT WHORE DOUCHE NOZZLE FROM HELL


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I can be annoying!



^^ your being adorable too HEHE...T_T But yeah totally...


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You know who I really despise the most.  You.  Doesn't matter who you are, if you exist, I despise you.  That means that there are over 7 Billion of the most annoying people on this planet.  You people suck.




 OMG, It's Micheal Moore


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Are you from the future?



Much lol, sir.

Wiggers 'n Chavs. They seem to be the same thing, as far as I, not being british, know.


----------



## Arc (Jul 29, 2008)

My top three:
- obtrusive believers
- complete idiots
- YOU


----------



## Micah Coon (Jul 29, 2008)

I hate everyone equally. Let's face it, the last really nice person was...
...
Wait, it'll come to me...

In the meantime, please enjoy my quasi-George Carlin list of people we can do without:
-Any white male child under the age of 17 with a baggy shirt, pants down around his knees, a visor upside down and turned to the side, and cheap but flashy "25 cent vending machine" jewelery who thinks he can intimidate me.
-White, middle class soccer moms who think we should ban everything because it could potentially harm their precious crotch spawn that they've been living vicariously through for damn near all their lives.
-Promoters of children's beauty pageants
-Parents who make their kids attend the above mentioned pageants
-Will Farrel and Adam Sandler
-Anyone who thinks that Jack Thompson is a guy who knows a thing or about video game violence and what we should do about it.
-Any parent that expects the government to raise their children for them.
-Any parent who gets warned BY ME several times during our three minute conversation at the cash register that the game that they are buying for their precious 8 year old carpet lice is extremely violent (hence the M rating), then comes back the next day and throws a temper tantrum because "the guy in the Electronics department with the pony tail did not warn her that the game was super violent".
-The State of Kansas. I'm sorry, guys...but you gave us Intelligent Design and "Dust in the Wind"...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 29, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You know who I really despise the most.  *You*.  Doesn't matter who you are, if you exist, I despise you.  That means that there are over 7 Billion of the most annoying people on this planet.  You people suck.





Arc said:


> My top three:
> - obtrusive believers
> - complete idiots
> - *YOU*



I am?  Sweet!


----------



## Defender (Jul 29, 2008)

-Tool fans. You know they _really_ suck when Tool themselves hate them.
-People who watch those celebrity news shows as if the celebrities' lives actually affected them.
-People who can't back up what they believe in and become angry when you ask them why they believe what they do.
-The type of nerd with no social skills. You know who I'm talking about. That guy who wears clothes that are too big for him, and all the shirts he owns are those totally WACKY and RANDOM printed shirts that have really ugh-worthy text and cartoons on them. He and his friends have a lot of totally hilarious inside jokes they got on Newgrounds.
-Anime fans that know like 3 Japanese words and inject them into otherwise English dominated sentences. THAT PUPPY IS SO KAWAII ~*#^__^#*~
-Guitar virtuosos and the people who think they are AMAZING. It's as if there is a rite of passage when you reach the upper tiers of technical skill where they cast a spell on you that dooms you to write the most dreadfully _bland_ music ever, and then people worship you for it!
-People who harass vegetarians and vegans by being all MMM THIS IS GREAT MEAT DON'T YOU WANT SOME OF MY STEAK LOL MMMM
-Anyone who is drunk.
-Those guys who make the really retardedly inappropriate comments on art on FA. The ones who pop up like "oh he is a cutie i would like to suck on his sheefie >_> ;D ^____^;;"


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Jack Thompson.

Everything is HIS PROBLEM!!!


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 29, 2008)

The one who annoys me is annoying.


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

People who think they can actually change anything serious over the internet. ._. Srsly.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 29, 2008)

simpleminded people and Jehovah witnesses to kinds of people who annoy the ever living piss out of me.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2008)

-Chris Tucker.
-Martin Lawrence.
-Fred Willard: He's appeared in a lot of stuff, I am getting tired of him.
-Head On commercial chorus.
-Brendan Gleeson's portrayal of Mad Eye Moody in Goblet of Fire.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 29, 2008)

People who over hype on religion and rules all the damn time. I am sorry I thought life ends correct? So excuse me while I live it the way I want too. =D


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 29, 2008)

What if Fred Phelps and Jack Thompson fused together in a DBZ style fusion dance? Now that would be the most annoying creature ever to walk the face of the Earth.

Also I demand that someone produce a quality picture of this, for the lulz.


----------



## StormSong (Jul 29, 2008)

Humanity in general.

You've all fucked up the world. You could fix it if you wanted, but no... You'd rather have your instant fix of self gratification that comes wrapped in a thousand and one layers of packaging.

...

Yeah... So FO and die =].


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Peta members.
Intolerant Atheists.
Everyone in the UK. (Goes hand in hand with the previous one.)
Policemen.
Politicians. 
And lets not forget furries.


----------



## Thietogreth (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 29, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> Peta members.



PETA is actually considered a terrorist organization by the FBI (and was near the top of the list of most dangerous terrorist groups prior to 9/11).


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 29, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> PETA is actually considered a terrorist organization by the FBI (and was near the top of the list of most dangerous terrorist groups prior to 9/11).


I'm sure that is because of the peta group that bombed that ship in asia because it was an animal freight.  They are scary people; they believe animals are a higher form of life than humans.  

Don't get me wrong, I love animals too, but one human life is worth countless lives of animals in my opinion.  When people kill humans just to save animals, something's a little wrong.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 29, 2008)

FrisbeeRolf said:


> I'm sure that is because of the peta group that bombed that ship in asia because it was an animal freight.  They are scary people; they believe animals are a higher form of life than humans.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love animals too, but one human life is worth countless lives of animals in my opinion.  When people kill humans just to save animals, something's a little wrong.



I agree somewhat. I don't like destroying animal habitats to build homes for humans, but OTOH, if it wasn't for animal research, we wouldn't have as many cures for diseases as we do today.


----------



## Monak (Jul 29, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> PETA is actually considered a terrorist organization by the FBI (and was near the top of the list of most dangerous terrorist groups prior to 9/11).



Yeah , PETA was right up there with green peace


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe you guys are talking about the Animal Liberation Front or their splinter group the Animal Rights Militia. They most did arson and B&E, they're insane mostly and have some rather confused views on animal behaviour (you have to be pretty stupid to think that senting a dolphin free into the sea after it lived in an aquirium all its life is condeming it to a painful death).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> Yeah , PETA was right up there with green peace



Though ALF (Animal Liberation Front) was #1, and is believed to be sponsored by PETA, but never has been proven.


----------



## Monak (Jul 29, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Though ALF (Animal Liberation Front) was #1, and is believed to be sponsored by PETA, but never has been proven.



I personally love to eat tasty animals


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> I personally love to eat tasty animals



PETA: People for the Eating of Tasty Animals. One of my favorite jokes.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 29, 2008)

X. People making self-referential posts.


----------



## StormSong (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe I should join PETA....

Then I'd get to kill all the humans!

*Laughs maniacally*

And Rolf, the UK is actually very tolerant. But we are for the most part atheists.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 29, 2008)

Most annoying people in the world?

1. People who get defensive around other people (are you that afraid of someone having a better time then you?)

2. People who don't have a sense for reality (Yeah, see that box? Its on a shelf. To them, if you shove that box off of the shelf, it will fucking float. No gravity. i.e)

3. People who don't have a sense of moral responsibility, obligation, or respect. (Der-her! My lovers, mothers, cousins, pal broke up with me / bad life, now I'm going to be a prick to everyone since my life is terrible. Oh yeah, that'll be 11.72 at the next window!)

4. People who believe their the exceptions to our laws. (All pricks should obey the speed limit. Pricks that don't should all be arrested ... except that guy, because he's got a nice Jazzy shirt! .../sarcasm)

5. People who believe that they should lead self-destructive lifes to prove a point. (Grrrrr! I'm mad at people so fuck the world, here I come, like it or no -- _SCREEEECCCHH!_ OH SHIT NONONO! _BLAM!VIOLENCECRASH!DEATH_ ... nice accident, fucko.)

6. People who start doing drugs around you without taking in consideration the others around him or her. (Because, like, oh my god, dude. DUDE. DUDE. DUDE. Okay, wow. Okay, Dude. Dude. Listen to me. LISTEN TO ME. Alright, Seriously. seriously. Okay, like. Drugs. Are like, Free in Nature ... and LIKE, NO DUDE, LISTEN TO ME. LISTEN TO ME. *puff* LISTEN!)

7. Police who can't keep in check. (MY BAST BUD DUN DIE CUZ CRIMNALS ARE EVAL! I'M GOING BEAT ME UP ONE NEXT TIME! DERHER)

8. Soldiers without military bearing or professionalism. (I'm Sgt. PrickFace, and I shoot dogs to show how angry I'am at being a powerless and dominated Pawn in George Bush's War! ... I hate soldiers like this.)

9. Politicians who bend under the weight of George W. Bush. (I'm Nancy Pelosi! Speaker of the House! And tonight, as a conservative kickin' democrat, I'm going to play the flesh flute of our President, George W. Bush!)

10. People who limit our geo-political strategies to either war or peace. (Because, those are like, options. ... heh, yeah the fuck right.)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 29, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Maybe I should join PETA....
> 
> Then I'd get to kill all the humans!
> 
> ...



Totally! And you could start with yourself!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 29, 2008)

Gilbert Godfried. I don't care how cool Iago is.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 29, 2008)

People who go off and refuse to answer questions that need explanation. Seriously, stop blabbing about your blank and answer the question!


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 29, 2008)

People who beat around the bush too much. Wouldn't it be much easier to say "FINE I TOOK IT" instead of making you worry like crazy because they're too chicken to tell the truth? Even if you do get in trouble after telling the truth, lying has more impact.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 29, 2008)

gypsythecabbit said:


> People who beat around the bush too much. Wouldn't it be much easier to say "FINE I TOOK IT" instead of making you worry like crazy because they're too chicken to tell the truth? Even if you do get in trouble after telling the truth, lying has more impact.



A lot of my friends are guilty of this. Geez, don't even bring it up if you're not gonna go through with it.


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 29, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> A lot of my friends are guilty of this. Geez, don't even bring it up if you're not gonna go through with it.



My dad's guilty of this. He does nothing but lie. :[


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, my dad looks at pron. So ha!

Hear that, 626 guests on the site on the moment? Pron--you can't get it! So join instead!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 29, 2008)

Personally I'd rather see criminals used for pharmaceutical testing then animals. Why punish an innocent animal when you could punish a guilty human. Just warehousing criminals is disgustingly wasteful in my eyes, how is being a burdon on everyone else re-paying their dept to society? This isn't all criminals mind you, only rapists, almost all murderers, child pornographers and anyone who harms anything purely because they derive a sense of satisfaction from it. These people would never be released as rehabilitation isn't worth the resources or the risk, they would be tested on until they die.

That aside people who revere nature really bug me. All the defects in us can be traced back to our primal nature. Humans are no different then any other animal, we are simply the most sophisticated expression of the nature of life on this planet. All other living things do exactly what we are doing when they are no longer regulated by their environment. Regression is the last thing we need IMO.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> -Guitar virtuosos and the people who think they are AMAZING. It's as if there is a rite of passage when you reach the upper tiers of technical skill where they cast a spell on you that dooms you to write the most dreadfully _bland_ music ever, and then people worship you for it!



Holy shit also this >:[ .


----------



## gypsythecabbit (Jul 29, 2008)

Girls who put "Super" in front of every word to describe something.

"Super mean, Super Weird, Super Stupid, Super long"


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 29, 2008)

gypsythecabbit said:


> Girls who put "Super" in front of every word to describe something.
> 
> "Super mean, Super Weird, Super Stupid, Super long"



Or "like". "Like, man, it was, like, the biggest, like, cloud in the, like, world!"


----------



## Defender (Jul 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Personally I'd rather see criminals used for pharmaceutical testing then animals. Why punish an innocent animal when you could punish a guilty human. Just warehousing criminals is disgustingly wasteful in my eyes, how is being a burdon on everyone else re-paying their dept to society? This isn't all criminals mind you, only rapists, almost all murderers, child pornographers and anyone who harms anything purely because they derive a sense of satisfaction from it. These people would never be released as rehabilitation isn't worth the resources or the risk, they would be tested on until they die.
> 
> That aside people who revere nature really bug me. All the defects in us can be traced back to our primal nature. Humans are no different then any other animal, we are simply the most sophisticated expression of the nature of life on this planet. All other living things do exactly what we are doing when they are no longer regulated by their environment. Regression is the last thing we need IMO.


What happens if they're wrongly imprisoned? Then you are a monster :3

And also I don't really want Josef Mengele Mk. II running our pharmaceutical testing. (I am pretty sure this isn't a Godwin because I didn't say the "N" or the "H" words)


----------



## BritFoxx (Jul 29, 2008)

Dare I mention Amy Winehouse??


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 29, 2008)

Defender said:


> What happens if they're wrongly imprisoned? Then you are a monster :3
> 
> And also I don't really want Josef Mengele Mk. II running our pharmaceutical testing. (I am pretty sure this isn't a Godwin because I didn't say the "N" or the "H" words)



That's the poison pill isn't it. I know it's not viable, very frustrating seeing  as a rapist or a pedophile has less worth then any other living thing and if  something has to be tested on I wish it could be them. Seems renting human test  subjects out to pharmaceutical companies would be a source of revenue for the  justice system. the resources this extra funding would provide might be  beneficial towards reducing wrongful imprisonment. On a more realistic not I  would simply like to see no opportunity for parole for these kinds of criminals.  Seems the only reason they get let out is because it costs so much to keep them.  Having all prisoners work seems far more practical but again people would cry  about their human rights.  Every system is shit in the end I guess  .


----------



## Bambi (Jul 30, 2008)

> That's the poison pill isn't it. I know it's not viable, very frustrating seeing as a rapist or a pedophile has less worth then any other living thing and if something has to be tested on I wish it could be them. Seems renting human test subjects out to pharmaceutical companies would be a source of revenue for the justice system.


 
The Justice System making a revenue off of plausibley rented political prisoners and criminals to benefit science ... hmmm ... this brings to mind a certain branch of Nazi Idealogy; oh that's right, State sponsored Eugenics!

I'll be honest, giving our state government the ability to run a medical torture's lab isn't and shouldn't be the fabric of our represented morality. If anything else, it just tells our body politic and controlling judicial system that any human could be rendered a criminal if making them a test subject, irreguardless of guilt, benefits their pay escalation and power.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2008)

Sharolaid, Pruane2Forever, Daxflame, Soulja Girl, Michael Buckley


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 30, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Humanity in general.
> 
> You've all fucked up the world. You could fix it if you wanted, but no... You'd rather have your instant fix of self gratification that comes wrapped in a thousand and one layers of packaging.
> 
> ...




well dont forget, you added to it. Welcome to purgatory, you cant escape reality kid. Your just as human and guilty as all of us. but hey, no one is fuckin perfect right? If we die, you come with us


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 30, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> http://www.GodHatesEveryoneExceptForUs.com/
> 
> Edit: Whoops, that's the Web site for the _Eastboro_ Baptist Church.  My bad...
> 
> ...




WHAT THE FUCK? Are they assosiated with westboro baptist church?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Krystal from starfox (sry to krystal fans)
George bush 
wiggers (nothing personal to the wiggers in general)
Homophobes
trolls
people who would rather lose all their dignity than admit they're wrong
and lastly... Omorosa (the total bitch from surreal life)


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 30, 2008)

Even though Micheal moore is annoying at times, I like what he is doing here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra_fAYl4Th4&feature=related


----------



## VomitBucket (Jul 30, 2008)

This one kid I know.

No one is as annoying as him, and don't tell me someone else is more annoying than him, it's a lie lol.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 30, 2008)

Did I mention Eddy Murphy?


----------



## StormSong (Jul 30, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Did I mention Eddy Murphy?




Gods! I hate him...

I'm not sure why though.

Also that band...

Red Hot Chili Peppers...

*Cringe*


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Jul 30, 2008)

StormSong said:


> And Rolf, the UK is actually very tolerant. But we are for the most part atheists.


Not from what I've seen.  Actually it's more or less everyone in Europe.

Also: People who blindly defend homosexuality without thinking about how the other people feel.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone who screams "RACISM!!!" over the stupidest shit.

People that protest gay marriage but "Aren't homophobic" (yeah that's not a bunch of bullshit...)

Anyone who's convinced that harassing people online will change their lives.

CUSTOMERS.

People that defend the rights of Illegal immigrants.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 30, 2008)

Monak said:


> We beat the shit out of those idiots when they came here to protest a Marine's funeral , they should have done their research , it was the police chief's brother that died so the cops didn't stop us.


Protesting at a funeral?!
What happened to respect for those in mourning? Couldn't they wait at least a day?




Wontoon Kangaroo said:


> 16. Ann Coulter. Yeah. Voted #1 Bitch in the US.


Is that something negative or a compliment?


----------



## Defender (Jul 30, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers...


Everything they made after 1991 is sad :<


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 30, 2008)

Paris Hilton
Britney Spears
George W. Bush
Dick Cheney
and...oooh sry the answer was naggers...naggers with an A


SOULJA BOY!!!!!! ARGH! *picks up chair and smashes it over closest persons head and runs out screaming*


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 30, 2008)

Kajet said:


> CUSTOMERS.



THANK YOU.

Also,
People who live in English-speaking countries/learned English as their first language and are not deaf and yet post on the internet as if speling manurs and gramer dont apply.

People who don't know when to SHUT THE HELL UP!!  Yes, I know you're thrilled by the latest expansion of your local rapid transit system.  That doesn't mean you get to flood me with a 25 minute improvised bus announcement monologue! >:|

People who have NO IDEA WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT.  Seriously, if you don't know the difference between your ass and a hole in the ground, SAY SO.  Don't embarrass yourself.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 30, 2008)

damn u soulja boooooooy!!!!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 30, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> damn u soulja boooooooy!!!!



YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

also naggers


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

Poeple that are too politically correct;
Narutards.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 30, 2008)

Bambi said:


> The Justice System making a revenue off of plausibley rented political prisoners and criminals to benefit science ... hmmm ... this brings to mind a certain branch of Nazi Idealogy; oh that's right, State sponsored Eugenics!
> 
> I'll be honest, giving our state government the ability to run a medical torture's lab isn't and shouldn't be the fabric of our represented morality. If anything else, it just tells our body politic and controlling judicial system that any human could be rendered a criminal if making them a test subject, irreguardless of guilt, benefits their pay escalation and power.



Once again an excellent point, although in all fairness political prisoners have  nothing to do with it. I know it's not in any way viable, to many points at  which it could fuck up horribly. The whole notion is the product of frustration,  I said I'd like to see it, I never said it could be done without terrible  consequences.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 30, 2008)

Also religious extremism regardless of the religion is a piss off, ancient fairytales and hippy spirituality are not valid arguments when the real world in concerned. Although people that don't know anything about the religion they claim to follow, don't follow it at all and still try to lord it over other people are also a really annoying. I mostly see this coming from the right hand path but since left hand path religions got trendy a lot of stupidity is coming from that end to.


----------



## StormSong (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok. I'm gonna do a serious one of these, rather then one of the retarded "I HAET EVREEONE!" Ones that I've done.

Hmm.
Takes a lot to annoy me.

Indecisivness annoys me. "What film do you wanna see?" "I dunno..." "What time should we go?" "I dunno..." "What should we get to eat?" "I dunno..."

Come on you must have some preferance!

People who claim to know more then they do annoys me too. Noone's bothered if you're a bit dumb. Just be yourself!

Bad grammer. FORFUCKSSAKE! If you aren't using apostrophes, you FAIL. It's not difficult to understand, or do. Just use them.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

StormSong said:


> Bad grammer. FORFUCKSSAKE! If you aren't using apostrophes, you FAIL. It's not difficult to understand, or do. Just use them.



*Trying to write a sentence with lots of commas and so on...
Failing on difficult English grammar -.-*

Du solltest bedenken, dass es mÃ¶glicherweise, wenn nicht sogar recht wahrscheinlich, natÃ¼rlich nur, wenn man von einer non-mathematischen, also praktischen, Denkweise ausgeht, einige Individuen, um hier nicht mit dem simplen Word "Person" zu kommen, gibt, die aufgrund ihrer eigenen Kenntnisse, die ja nicht so umfassend wie deine seien mÃ¼ssen, die ja anscheinend recht weitreichend sind, wenn du ja Apostrophe benutzen willst, was ich gerade mit Semikola zu verwechseln scheine, was an sich recht peinlich, aber doch egal ist, da diesen Satzt niemand in diesem Forum, nicht einmal ein Deutscher, verstehen kann, oder auch simpel, um mich eines Synonyms fÃ¼r "einfach" zu bedienen, weil sie einfach nicht die Zeit investieren wollen, wÃ¼rde dies doch den durchschnitlichen Zeitaufwand ihres Posts beeintrÃ¤chtigen, was zu einem Absinken der theoretischen, also nicht praktischen, Post-Rate fÃ¼hren wÃ¼rde, was wiederum einem rein theoretischen Rang-Abfall, bedingt durch jahrelange Inflation, die schlussendlich auftreten muss, sollte dieses Forum so lange existieren, was einige natÃ¼rlich nicht wollen, wobei man bedenken sollte, dass es aber auch Leute gibt, die es einfach unnÃ¶tig halten, da man, als durchschnittlich gebildeter Mensch, mit nicht einmal sehr groÃŸen, wenn man "sehr groÃŸ" als "mehr als 5 Sekunden pro grammatikaischer Inkorrektheit" definiert, Aufwand, derartige "Auslassungen", um ein fantasievolles, ausschweifendes Wort zu nutzen, leicht oder zumindest deutlich erkennen kann.

^^
Sry, i've written in German. But without looking on the information, so the speech, given in the text, you should able to see, that sometimes there are persons, who COULD use too much Grammar.
Ok, the example up is pretty... "over-powered", but i simply love to confuse people with sentences like that...
Confused?

But don't be angry with me, at least i agree to our oppinion that sometimes... no, OFTEN it would be better to "use grammar"... ^^


----------



## StormSong (Jul 30, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> But don't be angry with me, at least i agree to our oppinion that sometimes... no, OFTEN it would be better to "use grammar"... ^^



I didn't say spam everything full of grammer, I said use it properly. If it's not your first language then I've no problem with it because it is a difficult language to master, but when you've learned it as your primary language, I see no reason why you can't speak it properly. I should have made that clear.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

I know, i know. But i didn't written such a sentence since month, i MUST do it... XD

I play some onlinegames and in one im co-leader of an alliance. And theres this one guy who writes never "." or ",", really NEVER!!! Hurting head is the best thing you get from this... there are worse...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 30, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> *Trying to write a sentence with lots of commas and so on...
> Failing on difficult English grammar -.-*
> 
> Du solltest bedenken, dass es mÃ¶glicherweise, wenn nicht sogar recht wahrscheinlich, natÃ¼rlich nur, wenn man von einer non-mathematischen, also praktischen, Denkweise ausgeht, einige Individuen, um hier nicht mit dem simplen Word "Person" zu kommen, gibt, die aufgrund ihrer eigenen Kenntnisse, die ja nicht so umfassend wie deine seien mÃ¼ssen, die ja anscheinend recht weitreichend sind, wenn du ja Apostrophe benutzen willst, was ich gerade mit Semikola zu verwechseln scheine, was an sich recht peinlich, aber doch egal ist, da diesen Satzt niemand in diesem Forum, nicht einmal ein Deutscher, verstehen kann, oder auch simpel, um mich eines Synonyms fÃ¼r "einfach" zu bedienen, weil sie einfach nicht die Zeit investieren wollen, wÃ¼rde dies doch den durchschnitlichen Zeitaufwand ihres Posts beeintrÃ¤chtigen, was zu einem Absinken der theoretischen, also nicht praktischen, Post-Rate fÃ¼hren wÃ¼rde, was wiederum einem rein theoretischen Rang-Abfall, bedingt durch jahrelange Inflation, die schlussendlich auftreten muss, sollte dieses Forum so lange existieren, was einige natÃ¼rlich nicht wollen, wobei man bedenken sollte, dass es aber auch Leute gibt, die es einfach unnÃ¶tig halten, da man, als durchschnittlich gebildeter Mensch, mit nicht einmal sehr groÃŸen, wenn man "sehr groÃŸ" als "mehr als 5 Sekunden pro grammatikaischer Inkorrektheit" definiert, Aufwand, derartige "Auslassungen", um ein fantasievolles, ausschweifendes Wort zu nutzen, leicht oder zumindest deutlich erkennen kann.
> ...


 
Hmmm... *pauses at keyboard*

I was about to say, "People who talk too much in other languages other than English but I'd be a hypocrite. I'm too guilty of this! :rolL:


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ It would be your right to write that. I would have written it in english, but cuz my simple words i often had to use "that" and before that you can'T use a ","... (or?)


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> *Trying to write a sentence with lots of commas and so on...
> Failing on difficult English grammar -.-*
> 
> Du solltest bedenken, dass es mÃ¶glicherweise, wenn nicht sogar recht wahrscheinlich, natÃ¼rlich nur, wenn man von einer non-mathematischen, also praktischen, Denkweise ausgeht, einige Individuen, um hier nicht mit dem simplen Word "Person" zu kommen, gibt, die aufgrund ihrer eigenen Kenntnisse, die ja nicht so umfassend wie deine seien mÃ¼ssen, die ja anscheinend recht weitreichend sind, wenn du ja Apostrophe benutzen willst, was ich gerade mit Semikola zu verwechseln scheine, was an sich recht peinlich, aber doch egal ist, da diesen Satzt niemand in diesem Forum, nicht einmal ein Deutscher, verstehen kann, oder auch simpel, um mich eines Synonyms fÃ¼r "einfach" zu bedienen, weil sie einfach nicht die Zeit investieren wollen, wÃ¼rde dies doch den durchschnitlichen Zeitaufwand ihres Posts beeintrÃ¤chtigen, was zu einem Absinken der theoretischen, also nicht praktischen, Post-Rate fÃ¼hren wÃ¼rde, was wiederum einem rein theoretischen Rang-Abfall, bedingt durch jahrelange Inflation, die schlussendlich auftreten muss, sollte dieses Forum so lange existieren, was einige natÃ¼rlich nicht wollen, wobei man bedenken sollte, dass es aber auch Leute gibt, die es einfach unnÃ¶tig halten, da man, als durchschnittlich gebildeter Mensch, mit nicht einmal sehr groÃŸen, wenn man "sehr groÃŸ" als "mehr als 5 Sekunden pro grammatikaischer Inkorrektheit" definiert, Aufwand, derartige "Auslassungen", um ein fantasievolles, ausschweifendes Wort zu nutzen, leicht oder zumindest deutlich erkennen kann.



Was zu viel ist, ist zu viel... Ich meine, ich kann auch Deutsch sprechen (nicht so gut schreiben >.<), aber das ist... ein bischen Ã¼bertrieben...


----------



## Pacific Island (Jul 30, 2008)

I am generally accepting of anybody but it irks me the most when people flaunt their religion, sexuality, etc.

I have no patience for those people


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

XD

Ich weiÃŸ...
Aber der Satz hier ist harmlos. Ich habe mal Philosophie belegt und eine 7-Seiten lange Arbeit geschrieben.
Ein Satz ging Ã¼ber ne halbe Seite.

Hab ne 1 gekriegt ^^ Um genau zu sein 15 von 15 Punkten in allen drei Aufgabenbereichen...


For the English ones: I can write longer sentence...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 30, 2008)

Simpletons and also people who don't like daft punk


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> XD
> 
> Ich weiÃŸ...
> Aber der Satz hier ist harmlos. Ich habe mal Philosophie belegt und eine 7-Seiten lange Arbeit geschrieben.
> ...



Yeah, that's German for you. You have 35 letter words, so a sentence that is half a page long is no surprise.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 30, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Yeah, that's German for you. You have 35 letter words, so a sentence that is half a page long is no surprise.


 
I wonder what's longer, Finnish or German. Finnish does a similar thing to German by gluing two or more words together and one ups it by the various particles it strings next to one another.

I don't know Finnish, so I'll show you an example from a conlang based off of Finnish, Quenya (yes, it's Elvish from LotR):

_oment-_ (v.) to meet + -_ie_ present participle (-ing equivalent) 
_omentie_ = meeting

_omentie_ + _-lva_ 
omentielva = our meeting

_omentielva + -o (displace final a for phonological reasons)_
_*omentielvo = of our meeting*

*Elen sÃ*la lÃºmenn' omentielvo. *
*A star shines on the hour of our meeting.*

This is only a simple example of what can happen in these types of languages, also known as agglutinative languages.

(Phew, what a mouthful!)_


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I wonder what's longer, Finnish or German. Finnish does a similar thing to German by gluing two or more words together and one ups it by the various particles it strings next to one another.
> 
> I don't know Finnish, so I'll show you an example from a conlang based off of Finnish, Quenya (yes, it's Elvish from LotR):
> 
> ...


_

German example: "Rolltreppenbenutzungshinweise" means tips for using an escalator.
_


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> German example: "Rolltreppenbenutzungshinweise" means tips for using an escalator.



XD
Good example

How the clasic Term was? "FlussdampfschifffahrtskapitÃ¤n?" The captain of a... smoke(?) ship onto a river


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> XD
> Good example
> 
> How the clasic Term was? "FlussdampfschifffahrtskapitÃ¤n?" The captain of a... smoke(?) ship onto a river


River steamboat captain XD


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 1, 2008)

Bump for great justice.  Or something like that...


Hanzo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK? Are they assosiated with westboro baptist church?


Nah, they're just a parody.


Kajet said:


> Anyone who screams "RACISM!!!" over the stupidest shit.


Not even astrophysics is immune from idiots seeing racism where there's none.  Evidence:

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&q=black+hole+racism&btnG=Search - Google News Search
http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/fullcomment/archive/2008/07/10/178828.aspx - Jonathan Kay, National Post, 2008-07-09
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/b.../sometimes-a-black-hole-is-just-a-black-hole/ - Bad Astronomy, Discover Magazine, 2008-07-09
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/b...first-place-dallas-commissioner-is-a-twinkie/ - Bad Astronomy, Discover Magazine, 2008-07-10
http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/jul/18/na-no-racism-shines-from-black-hole/ - Tampa Tribune via Tampa Bay Online, 2008-07-18

*turns off cell phone and shares popcorn*


Kajet said:


> People that defend the rights of Illegal immigrants.


Especially those who trick others into forgetting the "illegal" part of illegally entering the country.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 1, 2008)

People that (in their own minds) believe they're superior to others.


----------



## Monak (Aug 1, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> People that (in their own minds) believe they're superior to others.



So...................... wait you're the most annoying?


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 1, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> People that (in their own minds) believe they're superior to others.



^^
Oh, yeah, they suck... I know some guys of that type...
I love it to prove one of my class mate, that i'm in math _maybe_ smarter then him XD


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 1, 2008)

-Religious extremists of all stripes
-Idiots in general
-People who throw their sexuality in your face
-Elitists


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 4, 2008)

People that try to sneak on through the back door of a public bus. Was on the way home today, and not one but TWO people decided to enter through the back door, apparently thinking that the driver wouldn't see them. He did, and if there wasn't a line of people standing (the bus was fairly full already), I wouldn't be surprised if he literally threw them back out the rear door.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 4, 2008)

Know-it-alls


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 4, 2008)

Monak said:


> So...................... wait you're the most annoying?



If I actually believed I was superior to others, yes. But I don't.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 9, 2008)

Steve Coogan, anyone?


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 9, 2008)

POSERS!!!


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 9, 2008)

don't forget me
i'm the most annoying creature in FA
i nailed over 500 poor gay folk with one image in 3 days
hahahahah
i'm such a pest
XD


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 9, 2008)

Monak said:


> So...................... wait you're the most annoying?



<3


I nominate David M. Awesome


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> don't forget me
> i'm the most annoying creature in FA
> i nailed over 500 poor gay folk with one image in 3 days
> hahahahah
> ...




What Image!!??


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 9, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Martin Lawrence, anyone?



Fixed it for you, squirrel. Don't fuck with Coogan. He'll go Alan Partridge on you.


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 10, 2008)

Zorro101 said:


> What Image!!??



this image
its not the exact joke i intended but with the right title and tags you can get anyone in your trap.

title
Well Endowed Gay Male


lawl
see i am a pest
that alone got over 500
hahahahaha

**edit**
correction its now 622 views in 4 days

lol


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> this image
> its not the exact joke i intended but with the right title and tags you can get anyone in your trap.
> 
> title
> ...



you sure as hell are being a pest about that picture


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 10, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you sure as hell are being a pest about that picture



weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
IMA PEST!!!
*screams it to the masses

your just boned because its gay related and you were hoping for some bigness
lol


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> IMA PEST!!!
> *screams it to the masses
> 
> ...



meh, more or less because you come off as somewhat of a typical jock who pokes fun at homosexuality on a regular basis... but your's sound good too xD


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 10, 2008)

actually Neko
I'm really a 244 lb out of shape 21 yr old with no job and lives with the grand parents.
that make you happy now.
i'm no Jock.


----------

